# FreeBSD 10 port archive



## charlesw1024 (Mar 6, 2022)

Where can I find a FreeBSD 10.0 (i386) port archive that I can use with pkt?  I checked http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/ports/i386/ but it lists 1->9.2 and https://pkg.freebsd.org/ provides 11+

I cant seem to find anything that provides ports for 10.

Edit: I understand that 10 is EOL, but this is for a platform that I'm not able to upgrade/update to a new version.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 7, 2022)

Release date of 10.0 was January 20, 2014, EOL February 28, 2015, ports quarterly branches 2014Q1 - 2015Q1 will match that period. You can devel/git check out those branches. If you are unfamiliar with GIT see chapter 4.5.1. Installing the Ports Collection, Procedure: Git Method.


----------



## covacat (Mar 7, 2022)

get a dvd iso
the list of packages on the disk is



			https://termbin.com/41gu
		

i googled this iso but there are official ones (they downloaded to slow for me)


			http://mirror-prg.webglobe.com/archive/cloud2private/iso/os/freebsd/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso


----------



## covacat (Mar 7, 2022)

alternatively you can build from ports if you can find the distfiles
the ports tree you can extract from the image


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2022)

charlesw1024 said:


> Where can I find a FreeBSD 10.0 (i386) port archive that I can use with pkt?


Why are you still using FreeBSD 10.0? 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## charlesw1024 (Mar 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Why are you still using FreeBSD 10.0?
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Not my choice. I'm trying to build some new software for an old platform.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2022)

I suggest not doing that and recommend replacing that system with a recent, _supported_ FreeBSD version.

This system is an accident waiting to happen, don't get burned by it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 7, 2022)

charlesw1024 said:


> Where can I find a FreeBSD 10.0 (i386) port archive that I can use with pkt? … I understand that 10 is EOL, but this is for a platform that I'm not able to upgrade/update to a new version.



Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. 

If you want to use _pkg_ for installations, <https://www.google.com/search?q="FreeBSD:10:i386/latest"+pkg&tbs=li:1#unfucked> finds (amongst other things): 

http://ftp.cn.debian.org/freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD%3A10%3Ai386/latest/​
Taking a hint from the comments within /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:

`mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos`

`ee /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`

Content might be:


```
FreeBSD: {
    url: "http://ftp.cn.debian.org/freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD%3A10%3Ai386/latest/"
}
```


Whatever route you take, proceed with caution. Good luck.


----------



## astyle (Mar 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I suggest not doing that and recommend replacing that system with a recent, _supported_ FreeBSD version.
> 
> This system is an accident waiting to happen, don't get burned by it.


I know firsthand how much work it is to migrate an older system. Fresh out of college, I used to work part-time in  a small shop where they had a single SCO UNIX server that did pretty much EVERYTHING (database, email, filesharing, web server, printing...). I was able to extract email services to a different machine on which I installed FreeBSD 6.0-RELEASE (Yeah, this is an old story, 6.0-RELEASE was the supported version at the time), and that relieved the stress placed on the other services.  The shop's owner persisted in wanting to use IBM DB2 flat-file-based database with an ncurses interface, in spite of a _long_ line of admins telling him to upgrade to MySQL or something similar. Heck, even printing from that database was managed by lpd, and the printer was a dot matrix printer that was on its last legs and occasionally needed an actual kick before it produced anything.


----------

